# ضرورة تأديب الابناء والاهتمام بتربيتهم المسيحية



## حياة بالمسيح (25 سبتمبر 2019)

لكي ننجح في تنشئة أطفالنا في الكنيسة، لابد أن نبدأ بتعليمهم ما هو الصحيح والحق والصالح، وما هي الحياة الطاهرة، حياة النور؛ أن نُعلِّمهم ماذا يعني أن يكونوا ”صورة الله“. فإذا تثبتت هذه المفاهيم في أذهانهم، فإنها ستتحوَّل في نفوسهم إلى اختبار الحياة المقدسة التي فيها يهربون من كل ما هو خطأ وشر وخطية تجرِّدهم من الحياة.
فإننا كثيراً ما نُكرِّس وقتنا ومجهوداتنا لتعليم أطفالنا ما هي الخطية، وما لا يجب أن يفعلوه؛ بينما لا نُعطي إلاَّ وقتاً ضئيلاً ومجهوداً تافهاً لتعليمهم ما هو الصحيح والمقدَّس، وماذا يعني أن نعيش بالبرِّ والتقوى في المسيح يسوع.
القدوة الصالحة أولاً:
فإن أردنا أن نُثبِّت فيهم حياة التقوى، فلابد لنا نحن الوالدين، والرعاة، والمعلِّمين، والكهنة، والأعمام والعمَّات، والجدود والجدَّات؛ أن نكون أعضاء مُخلِصين في جسد الرب القدوس. فنحن علينا أولاً أن نعيش حياة البرِّ والتقوى في المسيح يسوع. فإن أخفقنا - لا سمح الله - أن نعيش بالصدق والبرِّ والتقوى في المسيح يسوع، فسيصعب الأمر على أطفالنا أن يعيشوا بالصدق والبرِّ والتقوى في المسيح يسوع هم أيضاً. فالأسرة التقية البارَّة تُثمر أطفالاً أتقياء أبراراً.
إننا نبثُّ القوة في أطفالنا، ليس فقط حينما نُعلِّمهم الصلاة والصوم والعبادة الصادقة، ومصادقة الأفراد والعائلات التقية الذين يعرفون الله ويعبدونه بالحق؛ بل وأولاً وقبل ذلك أن نفعل نحن هكذا.
فللوالدين هذه الايات
+ «إن شئتَ الحكمة، فاحفظ الوصايا. وبها يجود الرب عليك. مخافة الرب حكمة وتأديب، والإيمان والوداعة يُرضيانه. لا تتوقف عن مخافة الرب، وبكلِّ قلبك تقرَّب إليه. لا تكن مُرائياً مع الناس، وانتبه لكلام شفتيك. لا تتكبَّر لئلا تسقط، وعلى نفسك تجلب الذلَّ. فيكشف الرب خفاياك، ويُذلَّك أمام الجميع لأنك لم تَخَفْ الربَّ، وقلبك ممتلئ بالمكر».
(حكمة يشوع بن سيراخ(1) 1: 26-30)
ويُذكِّرنا هذا السفر بأننا إن اخترنا أن نتبع الله، كما كان آدم وحواء قبل السقوط، فإنَّ الشيطان سيعمل كل ما في وسعه ليجعلنا نتوقف عن أن نكون أُمناء لله في جهادنا لتربية أبنائنا وبناتنا لله: «يا ابني، إن تقدمت لخدمة الرب الإله... أعْدِد نفسك للتجربة» (2: 1).
وللأبناء يقول الحكيم:
+ «يا أبنائي، اسمعوا أقوال أبيكم، اعملوا بها فتخلصوا. فالرب يمنح الأب سلطة على أولاده، ويُثبِّت حقَّ الأُم على البنين. مَن أكرم أباه، كفَّر عن خطاياه. ومَن أكرم أُمه، فهو كجامع الكنوز. مَن أكرم أباه، فرح بأولاده، وحين يُصلِّي، فله يستجيب الرب. مَن أكرم أباه، طالت حياته؛ ومَن أراح أُمه، أطاع الرب. مَن خاف الرب، أكرم والديه وخدمهما كما يخدم سيده. أكرم أباك بالقول والفعل، فتحلَّ عليك البركة منه. بركة الأب تثبِّت بيوت البنين، ولعنة الأُم تقلعها من الأساس».
(حكمة يشوع بن سيراخ 3: 1-9)


----------



## أَمَة (25 سبتمبر 2019)

موضوع مفيد. تسلم ايدك اختي الحبيبة.


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2019)

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع القيم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 ديسمبر 2019)

حينما تظطر لعقاب ابنائك للسير في رضا المسيح لا يهم ان بكى الولد فبكاؤه ينزع منه صفة او تصرف غير لائق بمسيحيتنا حتى لو كانوا صغاراً ام مراهقين ولكن لا يجوز ان نضربهم للتنفيس عن غضبنا ولا نستخدمهم للتنفيس عن عصبيتتا لئلا تجرح انسانيتهم ومشاعرهم واحاسيسهم ولكن نؤدبهم التأديب الصحيح وفي مكانه كما ورد في سفر الامثال
13 لاَ تَمْنَعِ التَّأْدِيبَ عَنِ الْوَلَدِ، لأَنَّكَ إِنْ ضَرَبْتَهُ بِعَصًا لاَ يَمُوتُ.
14 تَضْرِبُهُ أَنْتَ بِعَصًا فَتُنْقِذُ نَفْسَهُ مِنَ الْهَاوِيَةِ.
فجسمه مغطى بحيث لن يتأذى ان ضربناه بايدينا  لكن ليس على رأسه ولا على وجهه وليس بالعصا فهي ترمز للعقاب المادي وليس الجسدي مثلاً نحرمه من مشاهدة الافلام التي يحب مشاهدتها او حرمه من اللعب لفترة معينة او حرمانه من الخروج من البيت وافهامه بسبب هذا الخطأ ليس لنا بل هو يخطأ للمسيح نفسه سوف يتعلم معنى محبة ومهابة الرب يسوع نفسه


----------

